
An ancient cure for Alzheimers? - rmason
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/14/opinion/sunday/alzheimers-cure-south-america.html?_r=0
======
DrScump
I think _cure_ was a poor word choice for the title; _vaccine_ or _immunity-
booster_ is a better analogy.

